# Dry eyelids and corners!?



## preciouscharm (Feb 15, 2009)

Recently, my eyelids have become so dry, mostly on the outcorners to the point where it's painful to apply makeup anywhere in that area. 

I don't know what the cause of it is. I'm thinking it could be my UDPP (the product itself is drying out after I took it out of the packaging
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) or maybe my prestige eyeliner. Whenever I use my eye liner, my lids start to burn a little bit. So I stopped using these products (and definitely switching to TFSI as my base) and am mosturizing like crazy and using my eye creams.

Has this happened to anyone else? Whatever the cause may be I just need to find a way to treat it asap!

Thanks


----------



## mochabean (Feb 15, 2009)

Sounds like an allergic rxn to me. You might just have to let your eyes rest and not use any eyemakeup, liner, mascara, etc until the dryness goes away and goes back to normal. I don't wanna scare you or anything but wanted to share a similar story. A friend of mine got a HUGE rxn to UDPP and had a similar thing with the dryness at the corners of her eyes and stinging. I told her to take a rest on her eye makeup but she didn't listen and kept using the products. And it got so bad that both her eyes and face swelled up so much like a balloon we had to take her to the ER. So if you use something that stings, burns, irritates, or causes dryness take it as a sign that you are allergic to it. Your skin around your eyes is the most delicate part of your face since the skin is thinner. I hope this problem for you will go away soon and you'll feel better.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 15, 2009)

udpp dried out my upper eyelids so now i only use it on my lower lids and it's fine. i had to smear vaseline on my upper lids each night to sort out the dryness! so maybe use a differnt primer?? i'm switching to the too faced one.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Feb 15, 2009)

mine are the same way - right on the outside corner of my eyes, dry skin and itchy all the time and they get damp sometimes and no makeup will stick...so annoying. i have no idea what caused it, i usually dab vaseline on before bed, recently ive been trying a zinc cream which seems to help a bit.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindlessgapgirl* 

 
_mine are the same way - right on the outside corner of my eyes, dry skin and itchy all the time and they get damp sometimes and no makeup will stick...so annoying. i have no idea what caused it, i usually dab vaseline on before bed, recently ive been trying a zinc cream which seems to help a bit._

 
Allergic reaction, I have that when I wear certain make up, or am exposed.

I've found that paints sometimes have this effect, not always though.


----------



## flymestza (Feb 15, 2009)

I got extreme dryness and some flaking on my eyelids as well from UDPP.  I got the TFSI and had the same problem though not as bad.  At first I nearly cried because I need them to hold my shadows and did not want to have to stop using.  I decided to change my makeup remover instead and it's been working for me.  I use johnson and johnson baby oil gel with quilted cotton squares (Ulta) and it really helped.  I admit my Neutrogena remover worked better but the oil does work and it really moisturizes my lids.  I also heard vaseline works as a remover and will moisturize your lids as well.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

I did a quick search and came across this:
Dry Eyelid Skin - Dry Eye Talk
"Hi Flick,
You may want to see a dermatologist to rule out one of the forms of dermatitis (inflammatory skin condition). It is not unusual to have eczema or seborreic dermatitis on the eyelids and around the eyes, or another form of contact dermatitis when you have dry eyes. It can go hand-in-hand with ocular inflammation, meibomitis, keratitis, conjunctivitis, etc. 
I wouldn't think Vaseline would do any harm and could even help, but if you do have a form of dermatitis, your doctor may be able to prescribe a medication that could help.
My only warning about vaseline would be to be sure you are not allergic to petroleum products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Scout"


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 15, 2009)

Ugh I have the same problems. Dry inner corner eyelids and stinging/burning sensation with certain liquid liners :/
My solution is some Chinese eye ointment because some eye creams can burn as well instead of making it better. I suppose any brand of eye ointment or vaseline should work..


----------



## ohnna-lee (Feb 15, 2009)

When I am having a reaction my eye cream will be uncomfortable but it is fine otherwise.

I wonder what could be the trigger, and if any bases don't have the ingredient??? 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Ugh I have the same problems. Dry inner corner eyelids and stinging/burning sensation with certain liquid liners :/
My solution is some Chinese eye ointment because some eye creams can burn as well instead of making it better. I suppose any brand of eye ointment or vaseline should work.._


----------



## preciouscharm (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mindlessgapgirl* 

 
_mine are the same way - right on the outside corner of my eyes, dry skin and itchy all the time and they get damp sometimes and no makeup will stick...so annoying. i have no idea what caused it, i usually dab vaseline on before bed, recently ive been trying a zinc cream which seems to help a bit._

 
Yes that's exactly what happens, my makeup sticks to my dry skin. If it's an allergic reaction how come I've never had this problem before and I've always used UDPP. I guess maybe the product itself is old and dried out.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flymestza* 

 
_I got extreme dryness and some flaking on my eyelids as well from UDPP. I got the TFSI and had the same problem though not as bad. At first I nearly cried because I need them to hold my shadows and did not want to have to stop using. I decided to change my makeup remover instead and it's been working for me. I use johnson and johnson baby oil gel with quilted cotton squares (Ulta) and it really helped. I admit my Neutrogena remover worked better but the oil does work and it really moisturizes my lids. I also heard vaseline works as a remover and will moisturize your lids as well._

 
Yes I was kind of upset too bcuz I need a base for everyday, but I can't take my skin being like this anymore. I considered my makeup remover as a problem because I use it to remove any eye makeup after I cleanse. I always forget to take the excess oil off and just have it left on my skin around the eyes when I go to bed. 

I'm going out to get TooFace shadow insurance tomorrow. What eye creams do you recommend?


----------



## amyzon (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey girl, I always had a dry eye area and UDPP dried me out verrry badly.  TFSI is a great alternative.  

This product SAVED my skin...  Caudalie Moisturizing Cream Mask For Face and Eyes  -- I have not had a problem with flaking or dryness around my eye area since I began using it.  It's a mask but I apply it as an eye cream.  I would highly recommend it - if you have a Sephora nearby maybe you could ask for a sample and see if it works for you.  HTH!


----------



## blondie711 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have really dry eyelids too, mine would actually flake skin off they were so bad. I went the dermatologist, she tried about three RX's, Elidil, a steroid and a cortisone cream. None worked, and they all burned my eyes. I now take my makeup off with J&J baby shampoo and put this balm on every night. It's called Olive Almond and Sage, get it at Target, made by Boots. One jar is $9.00 and will probably last a year. Have had soft eyelids since and my makeup goes on great now, even with UDPP. Good luck!


----------



## Rudyru (Feb 18, 2009)

This only happens when I use paintpots...my eyes get so friggin itchy!

So now I just stick to paints, UDPP, TFSI, and Shadesticks.

edit: Also, it just happens to my left eye...my right eye comes out completely unscathed. XD


----------

